# hoobywing justock speedo



## Al Spina (Nov 18, 2001)

I'm hearing stories about adding a booster to a just stock hobbywing speedo. According to hobbywing it's not necessary but I hear otherwise..


----------



## Lowefishme (Dec 30, 2014)

I have 3 of them and race 1s oval with no booster...


----------



## Al Spina (Nov 18, 2001)

_Rumor has it that you could miss laps on the transponder_


----------



## Lowefishme (Dec 30, 2014)

It has never happened to me...


----------



## BigStu (Jan 20, 2014)

Al Spina said:


> _Rumor has it that you could miss laps on the transponder_


I know some of the older transponders won't work well with the boosters.
They are on the edge of the working voltage and when the battery falls off, the voltage drops a little and they blink on and off. 

Run a receiver pack on your transponder and a booster for the radio. LOL


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

.....


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

...and never had a problem missing laps running an MRT on 1S with no booster or receiver pack.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Some people have had problems with the transponder not counting, if the scoring loop was in a spot where the motor might pull a lot of amps. If you want to be safe use a booster. Newer transponders work at lower voltages so they don't appear to have an issue.


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

.....


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

.....


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

.....


----------



## stevecox (Aug 19, 2010)

Al, we have run many of the just stock at bump and run and never had a problem with one but I do tell our racers to unhook the fan and I have not really tried running a fan because we don't get that kind of heat in them. that's just our experience now some others might have a different story but I am talking about 20 of them running with us and I setup about 3/4 of them . good luck buddy and if we can help you out just give me a call you got our number I think. if not its on the facebook page under bumpandrun speedway


----------



## Al Spina (Nov 18, 2001)

Thanks for your input...


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

The missing laps could also be the results of a scoring system with the sensitivity set at the low end of the range.


----------



## tsnowman (Jan 20, 2009)

What about the new justock they came out with this year? Anyone try one yet?


----------



## Whaley II (Nov 21, 2006)

We are running them here in xfinity class no booster needed and no issues at all


----------



## KOZ (Mar 8, 2002)

I've run the xr10 the week they got released, both with booster and without, servo speed was alot slower,and you cant read set-up box,plus it is possible to miss laps.
I have a booster in both SK and Nationwide/xfinity cars,servo speed up and hits every time on the loop.


----------

